# Furry Magazines!!! Details inside.



## shebawolf145 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Submiting*: There are going to be two magazines to choose from. One is a PG-13 magazine the other is purely adult. 

*Also artists/writers will recieve one (1) free issue of the magazine that they submitted to. All additional issues will be at regular cost.*



*The rules for art submissions are*: No commissioned work, no work belonging to others, must be drawn by you (no coloring jobs), must have your name on it, can be color, black and white, or greyscale. A description of the art is suggested.



*The rules for written submissions are*: No commissioned work, no work belonging to others, must be written by you, or be a collaboration (must have other writer(s)'s approval), mut have your name on it, keep stories down to 5 pages (standard printer paper size), stories may be illistrated but those images must conform to the art submission rules.



*Ads*: Ads will be offered (10 half page slots) for $5 USD each. *These ads MUST be PG-13 if they are to be in the PG-13 magazine.* When placing an ad you can either supply the ad or allow me to create an ad ($1 USD extra for my time). Ads are for upcoming fur meets, conventions (only if you are on the con board), art, fursuits, and commissions. Please provide all nessicary information when submitting your inquirey.



*Buying*: If you are just interested in purchasing a magazine please send me your name, address, and tell me yes or no if you want descreet packaging.



_*PLEASE NOTE: MAGAZINES WILL NOT BE FOR SALE UNTIL I HAVE AT LEAST 20 PAGES OF CONTENT. Therefore it could take longer than expected, please consider this when placing ads for meets, for the ad may not be valid once the magazine is printed and sent.*_


----------



## foozzzball (Mar 30, 2009)

Got any details as in name of the 'zines, where you intend to distribute them, if you're accepting work that's previously appeared online/wherever, etc etc? I also assume this is kind of a hobby-whim-type-thing?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 30, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> Got any details as in name of the 'zines, where you intend to distribute them, if you're accepting work that's previously appeared online/wherever, etc etc? I also assume this is kind of a hobby-whim-type-thing?



Names are Paw Prints for the PG-13 magazine and Knotty Dog for the adult one. I plan on distributing them everywhere and anywhere my buyers are located. I will accept work that has appeared other places as long as it is not a commission.

I plan on it becoming a full fledged mag, eventually.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 24, 2009)

can there be an estimated price per mag, and if i can just send you an envelope of money for the PG-13 mag?


----------



## mrfoxboy (Apr 28, 2009)

How could i get the PG-13 one? I live in Moncton, NB, Canada


----------



## Kaizou (Apr 29, 2009)

So are you planning to sell it online? You should try to add more details for what youre looking for, Articles,news ect... I think it might attract more people that way.

anyways,I might submit something in it if this gets rolling.


----------



## Jealousy (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought you were going to link to a magazine in here.
Maybe you should put the word "new" in the title.
Oh, and good luck. Magazines are a hard business.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (May 3, 2009)

I would like to submit something, but where would I send it and are you looking for hard copies or scans?


----------



## cpam (May 3, 2009)

What kind of editing is being done on the magazines' material?  And what kind of overall theme or approach will they be taking to make them stand out?


----------



## Hunter (May 13, 2009)

no offence but you are offering meger compencation for contributing artis hard work.
atleast offer a free advert spot per 6 page summition and/or selling extra copies at cost.

but i do think It is a great way for artis to get exposier they woudent otherwis recive ,specialy if it's work thas allready lying arround.

currently i am knee deep in my own comic but once i have the english language proof done i could be tempted in submiting chapter 1 in exchang for a little free publicity.

one last thing , i do think offering up some copies to artis at cost plus S&H ould increse your mag's publicity and you would get back your investmens in subscritions/online orders.
note i think the add fees are a very good value ,eaven for a beginer comic , depending if the mag gets off the ground ,i will mention it at our next con planning meeting.


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 16, 2009)

You will be so awesome if you make a magazine.Question the PG-13 will the cover be you know to grown.Because if not I would order it without being discreet.Please make a thread when you are done.


----------

